# Forge Motorsport Presents Blue Flame Exhaust Systems



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Forge Motorsport would like to formally announce the acquisition and exclusive US distributorship of the Blue Flame line of performance stainless steel exhaust systems to our product range.
http://www.blueflameperformance.com/cars.php








Based in the UK, Blue Flame is long established and well renowned in the automotive and sport bike exhaust community, producing the OEM exhaust systems found on many UK manufactured luxury and sports cars, such as Bentley, Rolls Royce, Lotus, and formerly TVR.
Their systems are manufactured specific to each application from fully mandrel bent 304 grade stainless steel for optimized exhaust gas flow, corrosion resistance, performance and sound. Blue Flame also produces their own line of FIA approved metal substrate high-flow catalytic converters, which are available in many of their exhaust systems or separately. 
With their 30,000 sq. ft. facility, staff of 25 employees, and full compliment of development and production technology, equipment, and expertise, Blue Flame produces exhaust systems of the absolute highest quality at competitive prices for a wide range of vehicles.
All systems are designed to be direct bolt-on replacements for their factory counterparts and will include all necessary components for installation. Each exhaust system carries a lifetime warranty (_2 yrs. on catalytic converters_) on materials and craftsmanship to the original purchaser when used under normal conditions.
Though power gains will vary from car to car based on various factors like supporting modifications, we have conducted our own dyno test of a turbo-back system for the 2.0T VW GTI (2009 TSI model) as an example of the gains someone might expect to achieve on their application. 
*MK5 GTI 2.0T FSI system pricing is as follows:*
*Cat-less Downpipe (to use with stock cat-back)* - $463
*Downpipe with High-Flow Cat (to use with stock cat-back)* - $971
*GTI Cat-Back System* - $760
*GTI Full Turbo-Back (with cat)* - $1660
*GTI Full Turbo-Back (cat-less)* - $1223
Here is a video link to the first full turbo-back system with a high flow cat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM-O86huokQ
With any questions or to place an order, please do not hesitate to contact us at your earliest convenience.
407-447-5363
[email protected]
Full system
















Downpipe
















Catalytic Converter
























Resonator
















Muffler








Tips


















_Modified by [email protected] at 3:39 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport Presents Blue Flame Exhaust Systems ([email protected])*

Installed Photos


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport Presents Blue Flame Exhaust Systems ([email protected])*

Dyno Photos








































Dyno Graphs (2009 TSI with only GIAC Stg. 1 software)
SAE Correction








STD Correction










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:24 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

sounds great on aaron's gti.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looks and sounds good!


----------



## BurnGLI (Apr 1, 2008)

it sounds good but for $1700 some of those welds look pretty messy. excuse the ****** opinion


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol i love it when you guys complain about "snotty" looking welds. I've opened up so many threads for exhaust products/downpipes and read this type of thing. If it holds it holds...i'm sure forge wouldn't be selling exhaust systems that are prone to leaking. I wonder if you put your cars on lifts and stroke the welds on the exhaust once it cools down enough.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (BurnGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BurnGLI* »_it sounds good but for $1700 some of those welds look pretty messy. excuse the ****** opinion

We appreciate the input, however, a weld doesn't need to have a perfect "_looking_" bead to have good penetration and strength, and, in contrast, just because the bead may look nice, doesn't necessarily mean it's a strong weld.
Not to mention Blue Flame manufactures the OEM exhaust systems found on Bentley, Rolls Royce, and Lotus vehicles from the factory, so the quality is definitely there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Comparing prices to the other MK5 catted, resonated turbo-back systems on the market currently, we think the pricing is well within reason.
Milltek (2.75") - $2198
Blue Flame (3") - $1660
APR (3") - $1499
AWE (2.75") - $1339
Considering Milltek and Blue Flame are imported from the UK!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (BurnGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BurnGLI* »_it sounds good but for $1700 some of those welds look pretty messy. excuse the ****** opinion

The welds look like that because they're MIG welds.
Dave


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*

Anything for a passat??? i want the dp tho! nd is this a prototype or production cuz i will say it is a bit on the sloppy side










_Modified by dubman6 at 6:51 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## rolopuentebigotudo (Mar 7, 2008)

i ll get a billy boat (APR) everyday instead of blue flame............


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
The welds look like that because they're MIG welds.
Dave

Yep seems like alot of the EURO company's MIG them prob because its easier to manufacture IMO







Bob.G


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

it does not matter what the welds look like on the surface, but how strong and deep they are.
those welds are nice and thick.


----------



## bimmersmith (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: (rolopuentebigotudo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rolopuentebigotudo* »_i ll get a billy boat (APR) everyday instead of blue flame............

Good for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am extremely happy with every aspect of this exhaust. I love the sound, I'm quite pleased with the power gains, I've had no issue whatsoever with the build quality and even if I do, it has a very nice warranty. Beyond the exhaust itself, the guys at Forge are awesome to work with and I can't think of anyone else I'd rather go through to acquire this exhaust. 
Just thought I'd contribute my honest opinion, being the one who actually has the exhaust on my car.










_Modified by bimmersmith at 10:21 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## ny_turbo_b6 (Jun 4, 2008)

any love for the b6 passat? i have the 42dd race downpipe welded back into stock exhuast, i need a good quality system from the non resonated pipe back!


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We appreciate the input, however, a weld doesn't need to have a perfect "_looking_" bead to have good penetration and strength, and, in contrast, just because the bead may look nice, doesn't necessarily mean it's a strong weld.
Not to mention Blue Flame manufactures the OEM exhaust systems found on Bentley, Rolls Royce, and Lotus vehicles from the factory, so the quality is definitely there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Comparing prices to the other MK5 catted, resonated turbo-back systems on the market currently, we think the pricing is well within reason.
Milltek (2.75") - $2198
Blue Flame (3") - $1660
APR (3") - $1499
AWE (2.75") - $1339
Considering Milltek and Blue Flame are imported from the UK!

Mike let me start off by saying I love forge and the products THEY produce, I have both your diverter vavle and twintercooler. Your products are absolutely top notch, and you customer service is unbelievably good. You are all stand up guys over down there. But I have to agree, those welds look like ****, why are they mig welding stainless 304, they are basically just glueing the hangers on, when those welds rust, and they will what then. I sure the system itself is fantastic and sounds great. Combined witha warranty and your reputation no one should feel uncomfortable pulling the trigger on this system. However I personally( and quite frankly who the hell am I? right?) don't think this meets the standards and quality of a Forge product.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*

Sounds better than most exhausts for this motor.
Nice acquisition http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bet if you found a way to bring the price down a touch, you'd sell a lot of units.
Good luck Forge.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_
Mike let me start off by saying I love forge and the products THEY produce, I have both your diverter vavle and twintercooler. Your products are absolutely top notch, and you customer service is unbelievably good. You are all stand up guys over down there. But I have to agree, those welds look like ****, why are they mig welding stainless 304, they are basically just glueing the hangers on, when those welds rust, and they will what then. I sure the system itself is fantastic and sounds great. Combined witha warranty and your reputation no one should feel uncomfortable pulling the trigger on this system. However I personally( and quite frankly who the hell am I? right?) don't think this meets the standards and quality of a Forge product.
So because it's MIG'd on, it's going to rust? Here's a question for you... What wire did they use to MIG it up? If you can't answer that then you cant say if it will rust or not, or, break or not.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_
Mike let me start off by saying I love forge and the products THEY produce, I have both your diverter vavle and twintercooler. Your products are absolutely top notch, and you customer service is unbelievably good. You are all stand up guys over down there. But I have to agree, those welds look like ****, why are they mig welding stainless 304, they are basically just glueing the hangers on, when those welds rust, and they will what then. I sure the system itself is fantastic and sounds great. Combined witha warranty and your reputation no one should feel uncomfortable pulling the trigger on this system. However I personally( and quite frankly who the hell am I? right?) don't think this meets the standards and quality of a Forge product.

While I appreciate your comments about our product quality as well as your past and continued support, I'm going to have to point out some things I find wrong with your statement, and every other comment on various forums regarding the welds of the Blue Flame systems. 
Let me start by clarifying that while I am not an expert in metal fabrication and cannot weld myself, I have been dealing firsthand with hand fabricated products for a long time now, and I can easily distinguish between a good and a bad weld beyond simply looking at the outward appearance of the bead, which everyone who is commenting on the quality of the welds of this system appears to be doing in my opinion. I don't know if any of you can weld, or are otherwise versed in metal fabrication, but there is more to welding than simply producing a nice looking bead, and I think many people have had their standards lowered by having become accustomed to pretty looking but otherwise crap welds.
As mentioned above, a MIG weld doesn't necessarily mean a poor weld, as compared to a TIG weld for example. As long as the filler wire used is of the same grade as the parts being welded; stainless steel for example, the weld will not rust.
Compare the two different types here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_metal_arc_welding
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tig_welding
No, a MIG weld will not produce as nice looking of a bead as a carefully hand-laid TIG weld might, however, it can be just as strong if not stronger in some cases, which will be dictated by heat primarily, which directly affects the penetration of the weld.
Conversely, an improperly laid TIG weld could very well look quite nice, but might also have poor penetration thus resulting in a week weld. Many of the comments I have been receiving have been regarding the supposed "_quality_" of the welds on the proverbial eBay downpipes, which I must question the integrity of when the same welds on many eBay turbocharger manifolds, produced of the same metal grade, crack under the weight of the turbos they are bolted to within mere hours of use. No, the downpipes aren't supporting the weight of the turbo, but that doesn't mean the weld is _good_.
That having been said, and never losing sight of upholding our brand image and the quality associated therein, we recognize that exhaust systems, except for the exposed tips, are NOT an aesthetic upgrade, and the weld does not need to look pretty to be strong and for the system to perform it's primary function. We feel that aligning ourselves with an exhaust brand of similar caliber to our own product line, requires doing so with a company whose product ethos demands premium weld quality and strength and doesn't sacrifice either to weld aesthetics where unwarranted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Q[email protected]* »_So because it's MIG'd on, it's going to rust? Here's a question for you... What wire did they use to MIG it up? If you can't answer that then you cant say if it will rust or not, or, break or not.








 
Just for argument sake LOL








It doesn't have to be about the wire ( if the proper wire is used ) its that the shielding gas if not used or used in correctly on mig will promote faster rusting at the weld.
Thats why when you see any medical grade equip it NEVER is mig welded its always tig .Mig generally is stronger thou and is used for thicker metals where better penetration is needed , but its easier to weld espec for inexperience welder and for faster manufacturing.







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Just for argument sake LOL








It doesn't have to be about the wire ( if the proper wire is used ) its that the shielding gas if not used or used in correctly on mig will promote faster rusting at the weld.
Thats why when you see any medical grade equip it NEVER is mig welded its always tig .Mig generally is stronger thou and is used for thicker metals where better penetration is needed , but its easier to weld espec for inexperience welder and for faster manufacturing.







Bob.G

you had to get technical huh!


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Forge Motorsport Presents Blue Flame Exhaust Systems ([email protected])*

Looks like a nice exhaust. I guess at risk of piling on, my only comment would be why design a nice exhaust like this only to put it together with cheap 50 cent u joint exhaust clamps? Slip clamps like what the factory uses between the downpipe and rear section are in my experience a whole lot better in sealing and ease of assembly/disassembly. U joint clamps deform the pipe making it hard to seal and hard to get apart again. I'd think for the premium being asked the kit would come with better clamps. Getting a u joint clamp to seal stainless pipes is sometimes difficult.
A nice positive is they made use of right rear hanger. Cat backs that don't can't be properly hung.



_Modified by bostonaudi1 at 5:39 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bob is right, another point is that mig welding the strength of the weld is determined by the quality of the filler wire. The reason tig welding is preferred is a good welder will us very little filler rod and essentially turning the two pieces into a molten bead permanently make the two pieces into one. Where as with mig if the penetration of the weld isn't deep enough or if there is to much contamination you are essentially hot gluing hangers and flanges on. I am not so much against mig mild steel exhaust pipe, but flanges bearing support such as the turbo flange good penetration of steel stainless or not is difficult. By the time you penetrate the flange you may blow out the pipe being welded to it. An argument could be formed that the same could be true when tig weld the hangers. More my concern is that several of your loyal customers have remarked that the quality does not meet what we have come to expect from Forge, yet you stand firm that the quality is the same. That simply raises my concern about forthcoming Forge products. Just saying... If this sub Forge standard product is the new level of standard for forge I definitely will not be able to purchase any forthcoming products from Forge with the same blind confidence I have in the past. Not saying I won't make any purchases just more likely to look at other vendors/fabricators for future goods. By not producing the exhaust yourself your putting your well built reputation at risk for a system that's priced to reflect a Forge product. Toyota doesn't manufacture their gas pedal assembly but is their ass that's on the line. Know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_Know what I'm sayin'?


I understand where you're coming from, but you have no firsthand information regarding the *actual* "_quality_" of the welds beyond these photos which are hardly an indicator upon which you should be making such statements.
How you have come to the conclusion that we have lowered our standards is beyond me, as I clarified very concretely that we are less concerned about weld aesthetics (_which very clearly seems to be paramount for you_) and more concerned about the material quality and weld penetration and strength, which I guarantee you cannot discern simply from these photos. 
Blue Flame has produced private labeled exhaust systems for us in the past, which are still sold second, third, and fourth-hand in the Audi TT market to this day because it's considered such a high quality system, and we have yet to experience a weld failure such as you have guaranteed. These arguements are pointless and tiresome. Blue Flame stands behind the product with a lifetime warranty, as do we with our own products, so no one has anything to lose here, and that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_Bob is right, another point is that mig welding the strength of the weld is determined by the quality of the filler wire. The reason tig......................................................................................................sk for a system that's priced to reflect a Forge product. Toyota doesn't manufacture their gas pedal assembly but is their ass that's on the line. Know what I'm sayin'?


Seriously... You should just just stop you're completely confused here about what is going on and are only negatively effecting this thread.
You are basically saying that _were_ blue flame an inexperienced company, which they most clearly are not, there might be problems.
I'm pretty sure it's common knowledge that doing something incorrectly might lead to a subpar product.








Thanks for pointing out the possibility that a poor weld might break, but I'm sure they realize this.
Good looking product and it's always great to see more options for our cars, even if so many people think they know it all because they read a wikipedia article on welding.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Seriously... You should just just stop you're completely confused here about what is going on and are only negatively effecting this thread.
, even if so many people think they know it all because they read a wikipedia article on welding.

u know...i thougth i was the only 1 that thought that.....guy sounds like an expert welder and an expert on the fsi fuel system and and expert on water methanol injection....sheesh dude must be loaded!!!!!


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Forge Motorsport Presents Blue Flame Exhaust Systems ([email protected])*

hey guys...let's keep the name calling to a minimum. 
please don't start a flame war
thanks


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

Passat 08, you haven't even been a member for 2 years, and you have almost 3500 posts, most of which you contribute absolutely nothing informative or positive. Did you by chance own a Em Kay 4 before your passat???? If you work for a living or even go to school how do you find all this time to post. Or did you just switch your obsession from Warcraft and Comic Books to post useless uninformed comments on the web? My original post was deleted so I'll Sum it up for you, for $1700 USD I want the best welds possible ground a polished to match, they can make some excuse about it being under the car and not asthetic part, but for $1700 for an exhaust for VW it better wash MY hood too, if you kow what I mean. For chirst sake my friends Amuze exhuast for his GT-R was 7K but were talking about a super car not a VW and its made from Titanium. This at best 400 dollars worth of wholesale product. My brother has welding ticket I showed him the pics. His opinion was the welds are solid but sloppy, their's what he called bird poop everywhere and one of pics shows evidence of blow through. Overall not bad but definitely not great, he had a good chuckle when I showed him the price of the exhaust.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

So have your brother make you one banned. You've said your piece and it's clear that it's just an uninformed opinion. I've been around this for 20 years and know how to pick out a good weld, exhaust system or manifold, and if you're prepared to argue the collective experience of this board based on what you see in a picture..... Neither Forge nor Blueflame started doing this yesterday, in fact we sold blueflame systems in this country up until about 4-5 years ago and most of those systems are not only still in use but sought after by TT owners. Some of these systems have been sold used several times and still look and perform as new, and this installed on cars living in the rust belt.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (Banned 4 Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned 4 Life* »_Passat 08, you haven't even been a member for 2 years, and you have almost 3500 posts, most of which you contribute absolutely nothing informative or positive. Did you by chance own a Em Kay 4 before your passat???? If you work for a living or even go to school how do you find all this time to post. Or did you just switch your obsession from Warcraft and Comic Books to post useless uninformed comments on the web? My original post was deleted so I'll Sum it up for you, for $1700 USD I want the best welds possible ground a polished to match, they can make some excuse about it being under the car and not asthetic part, but for $1700 for an exhaust for VW it better wash MY hood too, if you kow what I mean. For chirst sake my friends Amuze exhuast for his GT-R was 7K but were talking about a super car not a VW and its made from Titanium. This at best 400 dollars worth of wholesale product. My brother has welding ticket I showed him the pics. His opinion was the welds are solid but sloppy, their's what he called bird poop everywhere and one of pics shows evidence of blow through. Overall not bad but definitely not great, he had a good chuckle when I showed him the price of the exhaust.

I work nights and had other jobs where i had access to a computer, and no i didnt have a MKIV i had a b5.5 passat, i weld have welded and will continue to weld stainless, aluminum and other types of steel. i would put my MIG welds up with ANY! TIG welds on looks and strength....just cause its mig and not tig doesnt mean it wont be durable, u dont know **** ur a wanna be know it all, u read and copy and pasted a few things from some welding websites u visited and think ur an expert on welding, just like ur an expert on fueling for the fsi. u take simple **** and just make a big deal out of it for ur own personal agenda, maybe mommy didnt hug u or daddy touched u in innapropriate places or maybe ur just a ****. is the system expensive? ABSOLUTELY! and i love forge since they are the only company to really pay any attention to the B6 passat and the lack of a real intake and mike is a good dude overall. but i would bet anything that those welds would hold up just as good as any tig weld as ugly as they may be, its all about heat, using the right wire and knowing what ur doing, and since i know u dont weld do not speak of what u do not know...just like the fuel pump, so simple as the pump internals cant handle stage 2+ u wanted and needed som elaborate explanation when all u needed 2 do was follow the link i sent u....and maybe we should have a beer and discuss this in person, cuz i know u wont say 99% of the stuff u say to my face....off to build a railroad, try not to get touched by daddy tonite


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

so much commentary, and all coming from folks who have no intention whatsoever to purchase. I guess that's the downside of advertising on an open forum. I'm actually looking for exhaust but no decision yet. I tried a resonator delete, that was an absolute train wreck.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

Easy there E-Thugg... no need to get your thong all twisted, you clearly have some very real pschological issues you need to deal with, I will simply reiterate, " 19" ADR M-SPORTS with Hankook Ventus Tires. Vogtland Springs. Painted Moster Mats." Yah you sure know all about quality, and now your a welder too. If you want to get back on the pump, you were too stupid to realise that everyone who was actually contributing to the discussion already understood the pump alone could not meet the requirments of stg2+ hence the querrie whether if w/m was introduced would that meet the requirements to run the file. If you wanna have a beer sometime I would be more then happy to meet you halfway, are you sure really want to drink beer with a Canadian???? We drink beer more than water, and if you start getting lippy after getting **** faced off our 4.5% percent light beer I'll do you like Team Canada did to y'all, how juvenile are you??? My dad can beat up your dad, so Hah!!


_Modified by Banned 4 Life at 9:57 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

bump


----------



## ny_turbo_b6 (Jun 4, 2008)

so back to my question....... any love for the b6 passat?...... i already have a race series 42 draft designs downpipe, test, pipe and non resonated mid pipe


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (ny_turbo_b6)*

Sorry, there are no cat-backs for the B6 Passat at this time. We'll look into it, however.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We've got enough folks in on the group buy... but more can join


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I still have time to add on to our initial stocking and group buy order to Blue Flame, which is still a few weeks out from being completed.
If anyone is still interested in securing a system, let me know as soon as possible. I won't be able to honor the full group buy discount, but I can still add to the same shipment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is an OEM standard manufacturing process. If done correctly, as in this case, a mig weld is just as strong as a tig. I use both at the shop and there are times I prefer using a mig because its a faster process. Perhaps not as pretty as a tig weld, but gets the job done. Looks like a great product to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:55 AM 4-17-2010_


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We appreciate the input, however, a weld doesn't need to have a perfect "_looking_" bead to have good penetration and strength, and, in contrast, just because the bead may look nice, doesn't necessarily mean it's a strong weld.
Not to mention Blue Flame manufactures the OEM exhaust systems found on Bentley, Rolls Royce, and Lotus vehicles from the factory, so the quality is definitely there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Comparing prices to the other MK5 catted, resonated turbo-back systems on the market currently, we think the pricing is well within reason.
Milltek (2.75") - $2198
Blue Flame (3") - $1660
APR (3") - $1499
AWE (2.75") - $1339
Considering Milltek and Blue Flame are imported from the UK!

Not really, just because Milltek is outrageously expensive doesn't provide a baseline for a lesser known brand just because it was made in the same country. Not that MIG welde exhausts are bad, but it's a cost cutting thing...........So why pay $1700 for this when you can get a Fully TIG welded exhaust from APR for $1350? Not sure where $1499 came from, all turbobacks (besides quadtip) are $1350 on APRs site.
They could have at least brushed the scale off the welds before they took the photos. Oh, and I hope that's not a production exhaust in the photos cuz the secondary O2 bung is supposed to be *after* the cat

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So because it's MIG'd on, it's going to rust? Here's a question for you... What wire did they use to MIG it up? If you can't answer that then you cant say if it will rust or not, or, break or not.








308?


_Modified by blackvento36 at 7:43 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

We're done debating the weld issue. We're simply offering an alternative. If you guys dont like the way it looks, move along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And there *is* a third O2 bung *AFTER* the cat, but on the other side of the piping where the stock sensor is located. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some applications have 3 sensors.


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:56 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I've got until the end of this week to add to our order, folks.
Hit me up if you want in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

